# Dumpy B Communications Bunker - Dover - July 2018



## Gromr (Jul 11, 2018)

Also know as Langdon Hole, this bunker was the second explore of the day on our tour of subterranean Dover. A little hard to find but worth the effort.


*History*

_"The bunker at Langdon Hole was built in late 1942 as one of the joint operation headquarters at Dover’s two underground wireless outstations. The Dover headquarters was based in the Dumpy level tunnels at Dover Castle, and Langdon Hole was thus often referred to as “Dumpy B” (“Dumpy A” was at Long Hill).

The complex comprises a pair of parallel longer tunnels, the rearmost one originally containing the wireless station, while the foremost was for crew accommodation and everything else. These are linked by shorter link tunnels whose function is unknown, and there are additional spurs, the largest of which contained the generator that powered the plant and lighting."_


*The Explore*

Locating the entrance took some searching as no-one was 100% sure where it was, eventually we found it and were in! Carefully climbing down the steep ramp down to the bunker, we descended inside.
Definitely one of the better underground explores of the area, this place has some interesting features left inside. 

A word of warning on the collapsing concrete ceiling material, as there were rumours in contained asbestos, but it was never really proven. Probably best to be safe and mask up. 


*Photos*


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 11, 2018)

Great pics mate, perfectly lit


----------

